# 69 gto rear side marker light position



## johnnyrr1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello all I'm restoring a 69 gto we had to put full quarter panels on it , they do not have the marker lights cut into it. The body shop threw out the old ones does anyone have the location marks for the lights or a way to correctly me sure and cut them in thanks !


----------



## Russvoigt (Aug 10, 2016)

Do you still need the placement on this?


----------



## 69Tribute (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi: I have a very nice '69 Tribute for which the prior owner closed the original LeMans rear arrow head marker lights. I would like to install GTO markets lights. Does anyone have the exact dimensions?


----------



## Marshall Lightfoot (Feb 7, 2020)

I’m looking for same measurements... did u ever find out correct location. Having trouble myself on location...


----------

